# Help Needed!! (on a poem)



## ScarlettPompey (Oct 14, 2008)

I once came across a poem, which read something like:

I just depair, 
said my Chestnut Mare,
When I hear the accusation.
That I'm raving mad,
or just plain bad.
It's a total fabrication!

Anyway - I just can't remember the rest. I've tried to google it and no luck. Anyone heard of it?
(I may just have to have to have a stab of making the rest up myself!) :wink:

I want it to go on Lucy's stable as she lives up to all the stereotypes.


----------



## star struck (Apr 1, 2008)

never heard of it............ good luck finding it though!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I never heard of it either. Sorry! But it sounds good.


----------

